# A Good Wax and a Good value for Money Wax ?



## Karla (Feb 10, 2013)

I own two cars, a Ford KA which is my everyday car and a Silver Jaguar which is my pride and joy.

I am a total new starter to detailing so not really sure where to start, I plan to machine polish them both soon, but for now just want to get them looking good by hand and get them protected.

I want to buy a quality wax for the Jag, but for the KA I just want a cheap value for money wax as the car is not worth enough to waste a good wax on it.

So I am looking for a good £50 - £100 wax for the Jaguar and a cheap, but good value for the money wax, for the KA at around £10 - £25.

Any suggestions please guys ?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Why not have one decent wax for both of the cars, a budget of £125 will get you one easily :thumb:


----------



## Karla (Feb 10, 2013)

Just dont think I want to use an expensive wax on a car that cost me £300 and gets used only to pick up and deliver Hay and Straw to my horses LOL


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Personally I would go for bouncers 22 for the jag and dodo juice basics wax for the ka both great waxs and punch well above their price range


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have no idea about expensive waxes but for £25 you could get a bottle of SRP & EGP or for about £10 a sample tin of Bilt Hamber Finis wax


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Karla said:


> So I am looking for a good £50 - £100 wax for the Jaguar and a cheap, but good value for the money wax, for the KA at around £10 - £25.
> 
> Any suggestions please guys ?


But your budget goes to £125 anyway.
Desire is £110 I think.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd go for Vic's concours for both cars.Or Chemical Guys 5050.There's so much choice though karla tbh.You'll get lots of opinions on this.
Regards


----------



## Karla (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you Everyone.

I have been looking around and have liked the look of Poorboys Nattys Wax for the KA and Bouncers 22 or Bouncers Satsuma Rock for the Jaguar. What is the general feeling of these waxes compared to the alternatives ?

Thank you for your help


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Fk 1000p for ka good value paste sealant and try swissvax onyx for jag


----------



## Karla (Feb 10, 2013)

Keir said:


> But your budget goes to £125 anyway.
> Desire is £110 I think.


Yes, but I would not want to waste a £100 wax on a cheap car, and would rather save the expensive wax for my good car


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Hundreds of different combinations available to you. Not convinced you need to spend more than £30 on either though!

AG HD
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid

Will both look stunning on your cars

Or sealant wise

Auto Finesse Tough Coat will look amazing too...

All your bases are surely covered with those products?


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Britemax vantage. Nice and oily, spreads a long way and removal is effortless.

Have a look here

Both vantage and blackmax are superb and great value for money.


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

I use poorboys natty s red & I really like it, easy on & easy off and smells amazing. Not the most durable but that just means I get to use it more lol


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Bouncers 22 or Satsuma Rock or DJ SNH and just use on both cars.


----------



## Karla (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I have been looking at the Nattys for the KA as its so cheap but I have been reading that its not a bad wax. My KA is Black so I guess that will mean that I will need the blue one ?

So I think I have settled for the Nattys Blue for the KA, and now just need to make my mind up for the Jaguar, cant decide between Bouncers 22, Bouncers Satsuma Rock ( as I have read that these waxes are great for Silver cars ), or if I should go for something like Auto Finesse Passion or Spirit or Dodo Juice Supernatural.

Are they all easy to apply and remove as I am a new starter at this I want the waxes that are the easiest to use.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

What about AF Spirit & Temptation.


----------



## Miha (May 4, 2012)

I only tried Definitivewax and Swisswax from more expensive waxes, and I have to say, Swisswax is better in terms of use. It is easier to apply and buff off, and it smells better. My choice will be Swissvax onyx, and Wolf's new moon wax for Ford. 
The best wax for money for me is Wolf's New Moon. It is easy to apply, maybe a little hard to buff off, but durability is awesome! I apply it to new Mercedes B in May 2012, the car was washed around 5 times since than and beading is still OK, :doublesho I was shocked, when i wash this car in november, after 6 months and 7000km of driving and saw a sheeting.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Karla said:


> Thank you everyone. I have been looking at the Nattys for the KA as its so cheap but I have been reading that its not a bad wax. My KA is Black so I guess that will mean that I will need the blue one ?
> 
> So I think I have settled for the Nattys Blue for the KA, and now just need to make my mind up for the Jaguar, cant decide between Bouncers 22, Bouncers Satsuma Rock ( as I have read that these waxes are great for Silver cars ), or if I should go for something like Auto Finesse Passion or Spirit or Dodo Juice Supernatural.
> 
> Are they all easy to apply and remove as I am a new starter at this I want the waxes that are the easiest to use.


If the KA is black. Get a 30ml pot of DJ purple haze. All the Dodo and bouncer waxes are very easy to use. Just remember less is more. Use thin layers or it will be harder to remove. :thumb:


----------



## Karla (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you guys. I really need the wax to be super easy to buff off as I am only a little weak thing, so dont want a wax where I have to rub really hard to get it off. I did wax the KA last week with a cheap Halfords wax and it was really hard to get it off again so threw it away. It was just a cheap £6 wax and never want to touch it again lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Karla said:


> Thank you Everyone.
> 
> I have been looking around and have liked the look of Poorboys Nattys Wax for the KA and Bouncers 22 or Bouncers Satsuma Rock for the Jaguar. What is the general feeling of these waxes compared to the alternatives ?
> 
> Thank you for your help


I've got 22 and natty's haven't tried satsuma yet though.Knowing bouncer it'll be good.both waxes above are easy on off though.As are the first two i suggested.Now make a decision girl! Lol


----------



## Karla (Feb 10, 2013)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> I've got 22 and natty's haven't tried satsuma yet though.Knowing bouncer it'll be good.both waxes above are easy on off though.As are the first two i suggested.Now make a decision girl! Lol


Thank you.

I have made the decision and will be going with Nattys Blue for the KA and Bouncers Satsuma Rock for the jaguar as I have read that Satsuma Rock "raises the bar" set by Bouncers 22.

Thank you for your help, to everyone.

Now I have just got to work out what polish I want to use underneath it, and also what shampoo, snowfoam, tar remover, clay, machine polish and everything else that i want to use


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Karla said:


> Thank you everyone. I have been looking at the Nattys for the KA as its so cheap but I have been reading that its not a bad wax. My KA is Black so I guess that will mean that I will need the blue one ?
> 
> So I think I have settled for the Nattys Blue for the KA, and now just need to make my mind up for the Jaguar, cant decide between Bouncers 22, Bouncers Satsuma Rock ( as I have read that these waxes are great for Silver cars ), or if I should go for something like Auto Finesse Passion or Spirit or Dodo Juice Supernatural.
> 
> Are they all easy to apply and remove as I am a new starter at this I want the waxes that are the easiest to use.


I was going to suggest Nattys for the daily too.  as for the posh wax there are just so many that maybe a good way forward would be to try some panel/ smaple pots of a few different ones? :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

From what you've said your after I'd go for:

Cheaper alternative with high durability and good looks;
1. Bouncers 22 
2. Auto Finesse Tough Coat.

Something special within budget;
1. Zymol Glasur
2. If you can stretch a little further Auto Finesse Desire

I've got a few samples of some boutique waxes in the sales section if you wanna try anything .


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello Karla,
If you're intending to spend £100 then you won't go far wrong with
buying a Detailing Kit from Serious Performance. You will literally have
everything you could possibly need and everything just works well!

Do some research, especially in the review section here, and you'll 
see just how good the individual pieces are...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

For the Ka I'd go for fk1000p being cheap and very hard wearing for a daily driver. Something special for the jag I'd be looking to auto finesse or ********** wax  

Dave


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Bilt hamber micro fine + finis wax for both cars.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would start by looking at Megs 105 & 205, these should cope will most paints. Just out of curiosity, are you using a DA or rotary.

You asked about waxes, does it have to be a wax


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Capture the Rapture for both


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wheelzntoys said:


> Capture the Rapture for both


Have you tried Capture the Rapture at all ?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Dodo juice SNH and one from Bouncers


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

For the cheap wax Vics hybrid is very good and should offer decent durability, up to £100 the obvious is Zymols glasur, but there are good other waxes at similar money offering the same as Glasur or better, my alternatives being Auto Finesse's Spirit, or and i'm no doubt going to flamed for it ********** Waxes Durus or ******, all do the same as glasur at simillar or marginally cheaper cost


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Have you tried Capture the Rapture at all ?


Can't imagine a show wax is actually what the op is after:wave:


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

msb said:


> Can't imagine a show wax is actually what the op is after:wave:


I haven't used it.

True on above, I based it on money per ML and should have thought of durability.

Everybody else has great recommendations.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Wheelzntoys said:


> I haven't used it.
> 
> True on above, I based it on money per ML and should have thought of durability.
> 
> Everybody else has great recommendations.


Its bound to be a lovely product and if regular waxing is your thing it should be a goodun tbf:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R222 for the KA
Definative Wax for the Jag


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

She's already chose Nattys & Satsuma Rock


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> She's already chose Nattys & Satsuma Rock


More options for next time she buys!

You can get off that incredibly high horse now :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

msb said:


> Can't imagine a show wax is actually what the op is after:wave:


If it's show wax it has to be ********** wax all the way :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

She will be blown away by the smell of Satsuma Rock, the wax smells of freshly squeezed Satsumas, I imagine all Bouncers wax smell divine even the new Capture the Rapture :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> If it's show wax it has to be ********** wax all the way :thumb:


I'd agree but might get called a fanboy or similar again


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> She will be blown away by the smell of Satsuma Rock, the wax smells of freshly squeezed Satsumas, I imagine all Bouncers wax smell divine even the new Capture the Rapture :thumb:


The DW Valentines Wax smells beautiful.Can't wait to hit the V8 with some of that shizzle


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> The DW Valentines Wax smells beautiful.Can't wait to hit the V8 with some of that shizzle


Thought wax was pointless and doesn't add anything
Or perhaps you negativity is down to me not sharing your opinion/choice of waxes


----------



## Ricwin (Apr 8, 2011)

Autoglym HD Wax is cracking value for money. Or Dodo's Rainforest Rub. Both can be had for under £30, and will do a great job on your Ka.

Edit- Nevermind, just read you'd made your choices lol


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Ive skimmed through this thread so forgive me if I missed a reply stating this all ready. Your car is silver which is a hard colour to get any reward for work put in and im my experience with silver car waxes dont reward with as good a flake pop and sharpness as a quality sealant. There is also no need and its been proven on DW to spend anything like £100 on a wax. 

I would recommend on silver Jeffs Werkstatt acrylic jett trigger which is under £20 which really does show of the flake in metallic silver or white or any light metallic. If your dont require any filling then use Jeffs polish/ paint cleaner first then layer jet trigger as many times as you want as its so easy to spray and buff. Would also use it on the KA as its fine on black and a layer will suffice for several months and it wont stain plastic bumpers. 

If you must use a wax then Megs #16 is very cheap and as good as my mates £130 wax in terms of finish and longevity. I found waxes tend to mute the flake a tad hence why I love my Jeffs. 

I have heard great things about auto finess stuff but as I havent tried it would rather someone who has passes on their thoughs.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

PWOOD said:


> Ive skimmed through this thread so forgive me if I missed a reply stating this all ready. Your car is silver which is a hard colour to get any reward for work put in and im my experience with silver car waxes dont reward with as good a flake pop and sharpness as a quality sealant. There is also no need and its been proven on DW to spend anything like £100 on a wax.
> 
> I would recommend on silver Jeffs Werkstatt acrylic jett trigger which is under £20 which really does show of the flake in metallic silver or white or any light metallic. If your dont require any filling then use Jeffs polish/ paint cleaner first then layer jet trigger as many times as you want as its so easy to spray and buff. Would also use it on the KA as its fine on black and a layer will suffice for several months and it wont stain plastic bumpers.
> 
> ...


there has been nothing on DW that proves to me thatthere is no need for anyone to spend £100 of there own money on what they like, if there is then i will look at it.
megs 16 is band it the us due to it being to solvent heavy, which personally is more important then the price


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Good choice on the Satsuma Rock on the Silver.

This wax will work well, show off the lines of the car and offer good metallic fleck visuals. - As well as very good durability and ease of use.

Top Choice :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79801 Would be good to do another including sealants as they werent anything like as good as they are now.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

PWOOD said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79801 Would be good to do another including sealants as they werent anything like as good as they are now.


All that test shows is people have different opinions on what a good finish is, some like a wetter look some more shiny look, theres also the fact to do with the sun light being different on each car and as you know you can't see any difference in a photo.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

msb said:


> Thought wax was pointless and doesn't add anything
> Or perhaps you negativity is down to me not sharing your opinion/choice of waxes


For some reason your proper angry and following me about on every post repeating similar things It was for charity msb,a good cause mate you could have bought one yourself if that's what's bothering you.I've never once said wax is "pointless"how could i ? i've got 27 jars, so could you please explain what you mean and show me where i've said that ?
Regards.


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

I wouldnt wax the Ka to be honest.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> For some reason your proper angry and following me about on every post repeating similar things It was for charity msb,a good cause mate you could have bought one yourself if that's what's bothering you.I've never once said wax is "pointless"how could i ? i've got 27 jars, so could you please explain what you mean and show me where i've said that ?
> Regards.


You've been saying wax doesn't do anything finish wise on numerous threads,and i could also accuse you of doing the same with regards to angry posts/following etc, so i would suggest its time to calm yourself down and try remembering what you post/preach, after all we are all supposed to share a common interest on here, granted opinons will vary but thats life aint it


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

msb said:


> You've been saying wax doesn't do anything finish wise on numerous threads,and i could also accuse you of doing the same with regards to angry posts/following etc, so i would suggest its time to calm yourself down and try remembering what you post/preach, after all we are all supposed to share a common interest on here, granted opinons will vary but thats life aint it


Where did i say wax was pointless? things like this don't give me the hump msb,it's just car banter i thought?,it's not me swearing at you now is it?.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Where did i say wax was pointless? things like this don't give me the hump msb,it's just car banter i thought?,it's not me swearing at you now is it?.


I think you obvoiusly do take the hump, and can't remember things as well as you think,and are being argumentative because you can't admit when you may be wrong
At the end of the day i have nothing to prove i share opinions based on facts simple as that, i am not in the habit of spouting of loads of rubbish and making outlandish claims i just say what i see in as honest a way possible just because you don't like it and are being jumped up on your keyboard, i couldn't really care less,get over it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

and back on topic, thank-you please..


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Raceglaze RG55 or celeste dettaglio would be two excellent choice for your budget and will last around 5 months each.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> Good choice on the Satsuma Rock on the Silver.
> 
> This wax will work well, show off the lines of the car and offer good metallic fleck visuals. - As well as very good durability and ease of use.
> 
> Top Choice :thumb:


Hi Jay :wave: How does Satsuma Rock perform on Black paint please  just thinking will it wet the surface so there is more surface gloss, plus what is the technique for getting the best results from Satsuma rock.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Jay :wave: How does Satsuma Rock perform on Black paint please  just thinking will it wet the surface so there is more surface gloss, plus what is the technique for getting the best results from Satsuma rock.


Hi Trip,

Will look very sharp on Black, great fluid finish and to get best results is 2 layers straight over clean, decontaminated paint :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Jay for the fast quick response :thumb: I will try this technique on my mine :thumb:


----------



## 550_VRS (Jan 11, 2011)

save your money and buy a sealent instead ... silver is a difficult colour for a wax (i own a silver car ;( ) .... and being honest price dont mean its better . i use the poorboys sealents and top off with dodo juice qd ... works great , dont cost the earth and lasts months


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

collinite 476s


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is stunning in Red :argie: ^^^ Great Beading :thumb:


----------

